# Enough Already!



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I was starting some obedience training with Cody tonight and noticed his one eye didn't look quite right. When I looked closely it had a lot of discharge and was quite bloodshot. Remembering Libby's experience with Kohana I called the emergency vet who said to bring him right in. Within the hour of my noticing it, the eye was almost completely closed. So Cody & I spent the evening at the emergency vets. Not what I had in mind!

I told the vet (I swear he wasn't more than 16 years old) that he wasn't allowed to find anything serious, I had just found a close friend dead the other day and couldn't take one more bad thing. Poor guy, he didn't know how to respond. 

They stained Cody's eye to see if there was an ulceration and fortunately its fine and is just an infection. I have to put eye drops in for the next 7 days and keep him from playing - are they kidding???

This was the first time I've left Tess alone in the house in about a year. She and Cody were so cute when we returned. They were both so excited to see each other.

But I tell you what, I'm losing my sense of humor!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Jill,

I am so sorry about Cody's eye. But, look on the bright side, at least there is nothing seriously wrong. 
We are sending healing vibes and puppy licks. :hug:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank goodness he is ok! Good luck keeping a Havanese from playing! These doctors get younger every day. I hope at least your vet was good looking. Mine looks like Doc on the show Gunsmoke! (I hope he's not lurking the forum! )


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jill,
I'm so glad Cody will be all right. How strange that he got an infection so fast!!

You are running on fumes....hope you rest well tonight.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm right there with you Jill. The last three weeks have been too many ups and downs for me to handle. I'm glad you caught Cody's infection early and got treatment right away. I hope this treatment clears it up quickly and finally. (No relapses allowed.)

Did your vet say - was it conjunctivitis?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jill, I hope Cody's eye clears quickly and that things get better! I had a bad string of things myself a while ago and it was so great when it got better... I hope things start looking up for you!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jill, I know exactly how frightening that is. One morning Pablo greeted me with one eye completely shut.  He must have scratched his cornea (shrubs? sand?) the day before and the pus glued his eye lids shut overnight. Let me just say that the physician in me quickly disappeared when I saw him like that.
Oh and these past few weeks have been pretty terrible for me too. There must be something going on with the planets I guess.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Jill, you are certainly due for some smooth sailing on calm waters! I am glad the 16 year old vet (LOL) found that it was just an infection! sending :hug::llama::cheer2::angel: and if they don't work a flying pig will certainly do the trick:flypig:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> I'm right there with you Jill. The last three weeks have been too many ups and downs for me to handle. I'm glad you caught Cody's infection early and got treatment right away. I hope this treatment clears it up quickly and finally. (No relapses allowed.)
> 
> *Did your vet say - was it conjunctivitis?*


Kimberly, the diagnosis is just listed as uveitis. They gave me Neo-poly-dex (antibiotic & steroid) drops to treat it. They said it wasn't contagious...

Boy, for everybody who's responded with the rough couple of weeks they've had. Don't you think as a group we should have the cosmic energy to turn things around for ourselves? Time to take charge!!! (or hide under the covers - not sure which.)


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jill,
I'm sorry to hear about Cody's eye infection. I'm glad it is something that can be cleared up with a round of antibiotics. I think you need to turn back the clock and start 2009 all over again, or else, just skip ahead to 2010. I hope you get a calm and peaceful rest of the year. You deserve it.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

jill sending you good vibes. take care of yourself!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

One day at a time Jill.
Cody-feel better buddy.
Tess-take good care of your brother and share your stuff with him nicely.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad it wasn't anything serious with Cody.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Jill, gosh, you have been having a bad time of things. But I'm glad Cody's eye is going to be ok. Try to remember, this too shall pass. . . .,my mantra ;-)


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh Jill it is too much already. I'm glad that Cody's eye infection is under control. That would have freaked me out for sure. (I would have emailed Kimberly ASAP when I saw it as I always do).

Hang in there Jill.

(written while peaking out from under my covers....)


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Bentley was on those drops last summer when he had a tear duct cyst removed. His eyes have been absolutely stain free since! Maybe you will have that silver lining!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Paradise Havs said:


> Bentley was on those drops last summer when he had a tear duct cyst removed. His eyes have been absolutely stain free since! Maybe you will have that silver lining!


Just my luck, Cody doesn't have any problem with staining. Tess on the other hand has terrible problems.....hmmmm.... maybe I need to start giving the drops to her.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> I'm right there with you Jill. The last three weeks have been too many ups and downs for me to handle. I'm glad you caught Cody's infection early and got treatment right away. I hope this treatment clears it up quickly and finally. (No relapses allowed.)
> 
> Did your vet say - was it conjunctivitis?


*Well Kimberly, Cody wasn't diagnosed with conjunctivits but yesterday Tess was! *

Yep, Cody's (supposedly) non-contagious eye infection clears up and now Tess has one!!! The vet swore up & down that it's not contagious and that's it's just one of those things they can pick up airborne, off the ground, etc. but give me a break!!!

I told the vet I'd be back next week when I have it.:yield:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Jill, help me pray for Spring.  Things have got to get better for a lot of people on this forum. It's time for sunshine, playdates, and laughing!! I hope Tess will be better soon...and don't touch your eyes.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jill in Mich said:


> Kimberly, the diagnosis is just listed as uveitis. They gave me Neo-poly-dex (antibiotic & steroid) drops to treat it. They said it wasn't contagious...)





Jill in Mich said:


> *Well Kimberly, Cody wasn't diagnosed with conjunctivits but yesterday Tess was! *
> 
> Yep, Cody's (supposedly) non-contagious eye infection clears up and now Tess has one!!! The vet swore up & down that it's not contagious and that's it's just one of those things they can pick up airborne, off the ground, etc. but give me a break!!!
> 
> I told the vet I'd be back next week when I have it.:yield:


Good gravy! What a pain. Well, veterinarians are human too. I'm no expert by any means, but it sure sounds like it was contagious.

I had a puppy with it a year ago and felt so bad for her. She got conjunctivitis from a human! (Not the other way around, but stinky for all involved.)


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I sure hate to read that both dogs came down with something that was Not contagious. I have been juggling vet appts around here-nothing wrong just needing to get three in & NOT AT THE SAME TIME-LOL. Frannie is due but I told them she was just in last month for her heart check so let's have Paige-that appt was all sit and then Rommy Man came up limping-so I called the vet's office & told them Paige was not coming in but Rommy was-now he is not limping anymore. But off to the vet's we are going today-Rom is getting his leg looked at- teeth checked and a ton of blood work & poo checked-if they want pee they will have to get that-and anal glands done. I will be in the poor house when I leave-Heartworm meds on top of that & Frannie's pills. 

I think hiding under the covers is beginning to sound pretty good-we could come out for Nationals and go right back in till 2010.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jill, all I can say is keep your chin up, it is bound to get better!!
Will keep you and the pups in my thoughts!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh Jill! well tess' eye is the third thing! it's done! no more THINGS...just clear sailing!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Good point Missy. It all has to end with this.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope today is a better one! :hug:


----------

